# python 1400xp remote starter



## jmorey (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a python 1400xp remote car starter in a 2006 jeep liberty and suddenly I can nolonger lock the doors with either the python or factory fob s


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jmorey said:


> I have a python 1400xp remote car starter in a 2006 jeep liberty and suddenly I can nolonger lock the doors with either the python or factory fob s


 Sounds like a wire connector is lose


----------

